
I think I’m using GitHub wrong - ingve
https://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2016/04/microblog-DB65707C-3811-4D50-B93A-CCC6BD685905.html
======
dasher225
I believe git-town solves at least part of your problem, although not all of.
The command `git sync` may be useful to you. In its basic usage (without a
fork), it synchronizes a feature branch, by pulling the main branch (from
`origin`) and then merging in those changes into the feature branch. If you
have a remote named `upstream` it first syncs your main branch with its
courterpart in that repo. This was specifically designed around github forks,
although under the assumption that you would only need to synchronize the main
branch.

[http://www.git-town.com/](http://www.git-town.com/)

